# The Office



## Foxbat (Oct 19, 2003)

With the imminent release of series 2 on DVD, I just thought it was worth a mention. In my opinion, one of the funniest comedies to hit UK TV in many years. It's made all the more amusing and cringeworthy because almost everybody knows a David Brent type character. I can't believe that in series 2 I actually felt sorry for the guy - just shows the quality of scriptwriting at work here.
Comedy is quite a relative thing and there are probably as many people out there that hate it as love it but, as our French cousins say Vive La Difference! (or something like that).


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 20, 2003)

Sadly, I've no idea what you're talking about.  Please 'splain, no, no, that would take too long, please sum up? 
(That has to be one of my favorite quotes from a fantasy film, maybe I'll have to change my signature)


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 20, 2003)

Right there with you, dwndrgn.  I have no idea what "The Office" is.  Would love to know, as I love British comedy.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 20, 2003)

It's basically as the title says. It's a comedy set in an office done in a documentary style. David Brent is the manager and he thinks he's enlightened and loved by all his staff. Not so. The other members of staff all have their own little quirks and are hilarious to watch. One of the finer points of this show is the layering - quite often when a member of staff is airing his or her point of view, there are things happening in the background which either contradict or enforce what is being said. Filming it in a documentary style was a masterstroke - when I  changed channels and caught it for the first time, it left me in total confusion - until I realised I was watching a comedy.

What makes it so funny is that almost everybody has come across these types of characters and situations. It's the old adage about laughing at the misfortunes of others.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 20, 2003)

check it out here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/theoffice/


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds interesting.  I wonder if we'll be able to see it here in the States at some point.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting. I wonder if we'll be able to see it here in the States at some point.


It's been showing on BBC America since last year......


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 20, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> It's been showing on BBC America since last year......


Cool.  I'll have to give it a look.


----------



## milamber (Oct 21, 2003)

I've seen bits and pieces.  It's quite unlike any other show I've seen, which is a good thing.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2003)

I've seen it around but never really watched it - as I've never worked in an office I figured I wouldn't "get it".


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2003)

Brilliant, subtle english comedy. And yes, everybody does know a David Brent or two! The one I know even looks like him, it's uncanny!


----------

